# Which amp should I keep?



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

So... I just got the new home theater in, and I want to start upgrading things like a receiver but my wife will only let me keep one. 

I have a Pioneer vsx-519v-k and a Yamaha RX-V371. 

The Yamaha is the newest, but I think that the pioneer might be a better receiver. can anyone shed any light on this? I have only a PS3 right now that is hooked up, and it feeds an epson 9700ub projector, so the extra hdmi input isn't going to be a big deal to me. As for speakers I will have it hooked up to a Polk Audio TL1600 speaker set. The room is L-shaped and includes the kitchen/dining room, it is about 18' wide, the main seating position is about 14' from the screen. The back of the room is another 10 feet behind the couch and the ceilings are 9' tall. Not sure if any of that makes a difference, but I thought I would include the info just in case. 
Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

In my experience the Pioneer is more powerful but the Yamaha is more reliable.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, does anyone else have any input?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its a real tossup between the two. If you have no plans to use 3D the Pioneer has a stronger amplification section compared to the Yamaha as Leonard mentioned. I think you would be happy with either of them in the end.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, I guess if we ever get a 3d tv it might be worth it to keep the Yamaha.

Sent from my awesome phone using HT Shack


----------

